# Potential move to Bahrain - Package question



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am going through a secondment process to the Bahrain office of my firm. A written formal offer is expected later this week. I got some tit bits from the local HR that since I am on the higher side in terms of salary in the US, they are trying to find a "reasonable" salary band to fit me into. I am not too surprised to hear this but I want to be sure that I don't get low-balled by too much.

I am trying to get a high level of sense of expenses in Bahrain and would like to get your thoughts. Its just my wife and I who will be moving to Manama. I will move first and she will probably join in the next few months once she figures out her work situation. I have a mortgage here in the US (approximately $2000/month) that I would need to take care of (until I can rent the house). In terms of expense, I am thinking a 2 bedroom apartment in Reef or Amwaj. I am hoping I can get something around 700-800 (I think its possible). A car (after the initial rental) and fuel roughly around 400 BHD a month. Another 600 BHD/month for utilities, phone (mobile), internet and food. That takes it to 1800 BHD a month. Add another 800 BHD for my mortgage in the US and this takes it to 2600 BHD/month. So I figure I need at least this much to survive. Anything extra is savings. Is that a fair assessment? 

Appreciate you guys helping in advance.


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, that sounds about right. Utilities are often included in rent, and sometimes internet is included. In Amwaj there's only one ISP though, so I'm not sure how much it costs there. For mobile phone service, I pay BD30 per month for unlimited data through VIVA. I'm not a heavy talker and rarely make any long distance calls (mostly to Saudi Arabia, if at all) so my bill never really goes north of BD35 per month. For calls back to the US and Canada, I use Vonage.

A lot of people like Amwaj and Reef, but they're a bit boring for me. Don't get me wrong, they are very nice but I like being close to all the restaurants in Adliya so I ended up moving from Amwaj to Juffair. Juffair is a bit obnoxious sometimes though. Reef is good if you like being close to the two biggest malls, both of which have many restaurants and cinemas. I'm not sure, but I think BD800 will get you a two bedroom flat in both Reef and Amwaj.

Do you know what part of town your office is in?

Feel free to ask me any questions, and I'd be happy to put you in touch with a real estate agent.


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Chimborazo said:


> Yep, that sounds about right. Utilities are often included in rent, and sometimes internet is included. In Amwaj there's only one ISP though, so I'm not sure how much it costs there. For mobile phone service, I pay BD30 per month for unlimited data through VIVA. I'm not a heavy talker and rarely make any long distance calls (mostly to Saudi Arabia, if at all) so my bill never really goes north of BD35 per month. For calls back to the US and Canada, I use Vonage.
> 
> A lot of people like Amwaj and Reef, but they're a bit boring for me. Don't get me wrong, they are very nice but I like being close to all the restaurants in Adliya so I ended up moving from Amwaj to Juffair. Juffair is a bit obnoxious sometimes though. Reef is good if you like being close to the two biggest malls, both of which have many restaurants and cinemas. I'm not sure, but I think BD800 will get you a two bedroom flat in both Reef and Amwaj.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insights. I will definitely reach out to you once I have something final and I land in Manama. My office is in Seef but I work for a consulting company so will be travelling a lot (mostly to Saudi, UAE and Qatar). That is why I am thinking Reef (for proximity to Seef) and Amwaj for its distance from the airport. Hope to connect with you again soon.


----------



## ExArab (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for your insights. I will definitely reach out to you once I have something final and I land in Manama. My office is in Seef but I work for a consulting company so will be travelling a lot (mostly to Saudi, UAE and Qatar). That is why I am thinking Reef (for proximity to Seef) and Amwaj for its distance from the airport. Hope to connect with you again soon.


----------

